# DIY Goat Sheds



## Daisygoat

We have three grown Boer goats that we want to keep in our 'outer' woods/pasture and need some ideas for building a sturdy lean to type goat proof shed/shelter for them.  We had built a standard large wood garden type shed when they were in the inner 'pen', which they've managed to eat or break apart much of it. 

Any ideas for something sturdy and tough, but just to get them out of the bad weather?  Something they can't eat or break or rip or ruin?  Hrmmm, cement/concrete comes to mind! HAHA.  Just kidding.

HELP??  smile


Marci


----------



## OneFineAcre

I do a simple pole construction.  4 treated landscape timbers.  Use 4 x 8 sheets of barn siding on it's side so it's 4' tall.  Use galvanized roofing for simplicity and I like the look.  4 pieces.

Works out that I do not have to cut much of anyting

I face the open end to the South, and the closed end to the North.  Anytime we have cold weather, wind blows from the North.

With all new materials it costs about $150.  I can building in a day with minimal help from my wife.


----------



## Daisygoat

Wow that's looks great! I'll show it to my husband and see if he'll think about doing one just like it.  Our woods look a lot like yours!

We are trying to figure a way to toss in some hay and their food into the shelter without going all the way into the area they are in, but rather be able to put it into the shed over the fence from the outside.  Perhaps some kind of latched door type area against the fence that we can lift up or even latch up in the dog days of summer.  I think that's doable with your design!

Thanks so much!!!


----------



## fuzziecreatures

Could always have the fence along the side wall, then you can toss it over


----------



## nelson castro

It does really looks great! I would like to recommend you this site http://www.cheapsheds.com.au/sheds/ they do have a very imaginative way of using one simple thing to another just like an aviary being used as chicken coop. A quote from their site telling "An aviary is not just limited to being used as a home for birds.  This can even be used as kennel for dogs or shelter for some other small animals."

How cool is that!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*A friend of mine stacks bales of straw and puts plywood across the top with a couple more bales on top to hold it down. Covers it with a tarp. It looks warm. *


----------



## outlawfarmer

So far this works for three dairy goats.  Also if they eat and chew shelter it could be u need a mineral block


----------



## Daisygoat

Great ideas!  Appreciate the input & the great pictures, folks!


----------



## WhiteMountainsRanch

*Here is mine. Home made. 
*


----------



## Daisygoat

Wow I am impressed! That is SWEET!!!

We ended up moving the fence to include & enclose an old large chicken coop with a dirt floor that they can use as shelter for now.  Eventually we'll probably have to build something bigger and sturdier tho.

The three goats and our 5 weeder geese all went inside it during a recent downpour and storm!


----------



## Kotori

I don't know if it was on here, but I saw somebody using an IBC tote for a shelter- cut one side off. I wish someone would do that here- one of our factory has like 50 stacked up outside. they appeared last year, and the numbers are only growing...


----------



## Daisygoat

Kotori said:
			
		

> I don't know if it was on here, but I saw somebody using an IBC tote for a shelter- cut one side off. I wish someone would do that here- one of our factory has like 50 stacked up outside. they appeared last year, and the numbers are only growing...


Got a picture? I am curious now!


----------



## Kotori

I don't have a picture sorry. They had cut most of one side off, leaving a lip on the bottom to hold straw in, and sanded the edges smooth.  My memory says it was for pigs origionally, but for Large black hogs (300lbs+).


----------



## Lupa Duende

depending on where you live you may want to build the roof so that it has a definate pitch to it. we get too much snow up here in Canada and the only roofs we do not have to shovel are from the buildings my husband built.

the pallet fencing looks great, did you 'just' nail them together or was there more i missed in the picture?


----------



## Daisygoat

Lupa Duende said:
			
		

> depending on where you live you may want to build the roof so that it has a definate pitch to it. we get too much snow up here in Canada and the only roofs we do not have to shovel are from the buildings my husband built.
> 
> the pallet fencing looks great, did you 'just' nail them together or was there more i missed in the picture?


Oh yeah, we'll definitely need a pitch to it in northern Indiana!


----------



## danielburns271

> the pallet fencing looks great


Definitely, it certainly looks great! I also the idea of using such shed http://www.cheapsheds.com.au/sheds/, was able to check the site it was pretty cool.


----------



## Harbisgirl

I know someone who uses IBC totes for all sorts of things. They use them for hog houses, cut them in half and use them as chick brooders, cut in half and used as water tank underneath their fodder setup. Pretty versatile containers!


pig house - http://quartzridgeranch.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/20-img_2179.jpg 

Chick brooder - http://quartzridgeranch.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/img_20130329_230738_413.jpg


----------



## Daisygoat

Harbisgirl said:
			
		

> I know someone who uses IBC totes for all sorts of things. They use them for hog houses, cut them in half and use them as chick brooders, cut in half and used as water tank underneath their fodder setup. Pretty versatile containers!
> 
> 
> pig house - http://quartzridgeranch.files.wordpress.com/2012/12/20-img_2179.jpg
> 
> Chick brooder - http://quartzridgeranch.files.wordpress.com/2013/04/img_20130329_230738_413.jpg


Wow those are very practical for sure.  Not sure where I could get any tho and I am pretty sure my goats would eat one of those.  They are currently consuming an old but large wooden chicken coop ... their ONLY shelter at the moment.  Stupid goats.


----------



## Hangtown Farms

OneFineAcre said:


> I do a simple pole construction.  4 treated landscape timbers.  Use 4 x 8 sheets of barn siding on it's side so it's 4' tall.  Use galvanized roofing for simplicity and I like the look.  4 pieces.
> 
> Works out that I do not have to cut much of anyting
> 
> I face the open end to the South, and the closed end to the North.  Anytime we have cold weather, wind blows from the North.
> 
> With all new materials it costs about $150.  I can building in a day with minimal help from my wife.


great idea


----------

